# Sun Gloves



## whchunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone ever bought and used sun gloves?


----------



## steeleagle (May 16, 2014)

yes.  columbia brand for fishing.  made with omni freeze.  recommended.


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a pair of Buff sungloves. Comfortable & I think they are going to be durable.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a pair of buff that I keep telling myself that I am going to wear one of these days.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Man*

I bought the Mangroves from BPS and so far so good


----------

